# My Sitooterie



## Paul200 (17 Jul 2015)

....or Garden Room or Summer House. Similar to a workshop WIP but with beer 8) 

At risk of boring everyone I thought I'd post progress on my big shed project mainly to invite criticism because, although fairly confident in what I'm doing, I don't know everything and sometimes can't see the bl**ding obvious!

We were lucky enough to be able to follow our dream and retire to SW Scotland last year. We found a 150yo cottage 'in need of restoration' with a couple of acres of land and an old tin shed with a 60' Oak on it's roof! We cleared the timber and took what was left of the shed apart and were left with a pile of corrugated roofing sheets and a concrete base 5m x 4m. (And a whole load of timber for our woodburner  )

The outlook from the site is fabulous so we decided to make the most of it and build a garden room with a deck on two sides, all enclosed under an overall roof - neither of us are sun-worshippers and it rains a bit here so we didn't want an open deck.

This is what we want to end up with...






The concrete base was solid enough but broken up in places - especially towards the back (nearest the camera). I considered pouring more concrete over the top of it all but didn't fancy hauling tons of materials up the hill so opted for individually cast blocks at 60cm intervals for the 4x2 cross-members - supported at 130cm across the width.....









The decking went in next, with gaps left for the 4x4 support posts....





The banding strapped around the timber delivery came in useful to support the polystyrene floor insulation...





More to come later and, as I said, any helpful comments are more than welcome.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## MickCheese (17 Jul 2015)

Will be watching this. I have no helpful comments but I do like a god shed build.

Mick


----------



## hanser (17 Jul 2015)

MickCheese":2zbhuxo0 said:


> Will be watching this. I have no helpful comments but I do like a god shed build.
> 
> Mick




I see....an ecclesiastical project. I will watch with interest. Not many folks have a 'kirk' in their garden.


----------



## Paul200 (17 Jul 2015)

Hope I live up to expectations Mick.

Next up were the 4x4 support posts around the edge of the deck. These were fixed inside the base frame with coach screws and the decking cut out to fit around them. Tidy!





75mm of polystyrene insulation pushed into the base - held level by the strapping underneath....





I then spotted a problem. Where the edge of the OSB floor meets the edge of the deck could easily be a water trap that would seep into the building. I opted for a DPM over the entire floor area of the 'house' part of the building, to be continued up the walls of the house by about 8" and eventually covered by the breather membrane and cladding timbers. Problem hopefully solved.

18mm OSB3 flooring going down.....





Floor done and 3x2 footers in place (yesterday).....





A storm was predicted for last night and the British Open golf started so everything was wrapped up warm and dry and probably won't be looked at again until Monday! Have a good weekend.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Paul200 (17 Jul 2015)

:lol: We've got two in the village already Hanser :lol: Strangely though, our house has links with Rev Samuel Rutherford (see link below)

The old kirk was used in The Wicker Man film in the 60's. http://www.wickermanpilgrim.com/anwoth.html

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Nishing (17 Jul 2015)

Looks like your building a house! What timber you doing the walls in?

Cheers


----------



## Paul200 (17 Jul 2015)

Haha! I need somewhere to go when the wife gets fed up with me!

It's not that big - about 3m x 3m - the 'house' bit anyway. And it's known to get a wee bit chilly up here so insulation is a must have. The walls will be 3x2 frames wrapped up in breather membrane, 2x1 counter battens and 3/4" overlap cladding. Rockwool type insulation stuffed in the framework and 12mm OSB3 on the inside. Windows are some big old Georgian sashes made for a neighbour's house that turned out to be the wrong size - I need to work out how best to use these as I want to turn them into top-hung casements. The door is currently a 'Juliet' balcony door in our house but we're about to have all our windows replaced and I'll re-use it.

The corrugated sheets from the original shed will go on the roof and get covered in bitumen paint.

Glad I'm retired - not enough time for a job as well!


----------



## Nishing (17 Jul 2015)

Lol better make sure to kit it out with a tv and somewhere to sleep then!

One other thing you sed you "cast" the blocks do mean you made the blocks yourself on top of the ground if so how? Did you make some kind of forms?

Cheers


----------



## Paul200 (17 Jul 2015)

Haha! Thought about electric but it's a long way from the house. May do something solar later - we'll see.

I did make the blocks with a former. The original concrete was a bit uneven (to say the least) so although the tops of the blocks are all level, the individual depths vary. The only way I could think of to do this easily and successfully was with two 5m lengths of 2x1 joined across the ends with more 2x1 to give two sides of a long 'ladder' 235mm apart. I then placed this on the ground, levelled it up and put house bricks in between the rails at the right intervals to give 235x235 square blocks at 60cm centres. So the bricks, in effect, form the rungs of the 'ladder'. Then I mixed the concrete (my business down south was a tool shop so I have a mixer, among other useful things!) and tamped it down between the bricks. Underspill below the rails where the ground level was significantly lower is a good thing because it gives a larger footprint for the taller blocks - which need it.

Trickiest bit was getting the rails level but offcuts of timber, bits of slate and plastic packers proved their worth there. I left the concrete overnight then tapped the bricks away before they became stuck fast and moved on to the next row. Job's a good 'un!


----------



## Paul200 (17 Jul 2015)

Last night's weather has suggested an alternative use for the base!


----------



## MickCheese (17 Jul 2015)

hanser":32jhtr81 said:


> MickCheese":32jhtr81 said:
> 
> 
> > Will be watching this. I have no helpful comments but I do like a god shed build.
> ...



Ha ha. Well spotted.  

Maybe it was my post, baptisms!

Mick


----------



## Paul200 (17 Jul 2015)

:lol:


----------



## Mcluma (21 Jul 2015)

Looks good, you have done a proper base


----------



## Paul200 (21 Jul 2015)

Thanks Chris. I was a bit concerned about the 130cm span - laziness and old age were major contributors - but if there was any significant bounce in the timbers I could have cast another line of blocks in between. Luckily there's no need! Although I think I'll go for something more solid when I build a workshop later on.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## RossJarvis (21 Jul 2015)

Looking good Paul and I love the name, sums it up perfect like


----------



## gregmcateer (22 Jul 2015)

Looking good.

I do like the idea of 're-purposing' the packaging straps - excellent idea!


----------



## Paul200 (22 Jul 2015)

Thanks guys.

Sitooterie - old Scots word - means what it says!

Packing straps - forgot to put small dimension timber on my order - for battens - so set my mind looking for alternatives.

I've been busy since the Open golf finished and have stud walls, gable ends and a ridge installed - but no photos! I'll take some today weather willing.

Slainte!


----------



## Paul200 (22 Jul 2015)

Had a whole day without rain today so cracked on with the roof ....





The final roofing material will be corrugated metal (from the old tractor shed), which can be pitched down to very shallow angles. This is important here because I need to keep the ridge height down to 4m above the lowest surrounding ground level - that's my understanding of permitted development regs anyway. The shallow angle is about 25 degrees - which is fine. We have an offset ridge to mimic the lie of the land - we're building on a narrow flat area part way up a steep bank at the back of our property and hopefully the angle of the roof will follow the contour. It's not easy to see this from my closely taken pictures but I'll take a break and walk down the lane and take some landscape views to show what I mean. In the meantime here's a photo taken from the track up the hill.....





More of the roof timbers have gone in .....





And then I felt the first drops of rain for the day (not unusual in SW Scotland) so I dragged a large sheet of DPM over the whole thing - mainly to protect the floor - and called it a day. Hopefully more to come tomorrow.

Cheers


----------



## Mcluma (22 Jul 2015)

How did you secure the rafters

Also how are you keeping the ridge up

And whach out for the roof pushing out the walls


----------



## John15 (22 Jul 2015)

Looking good Paul. Good luck with the rest of the build.

John


----------



## Paul200 (23 Jul 2015)

Hi Chris

I nailed the ends of the rafters down into the headers and skew nailed into the ridge. I'm going to fix tie beams across each set of rafters with further angled ties up to the rafters on each side. There is a box purlin just visible on the right side of the roof in the last photo which has angle braces at each end to stop everything flopping over - I may put more angle braces in the ceiling along the ridge line too. And I haven't yet fixed king and queen posts into the end gables.

I expected comments on the light roof structure. Because I'm essentially doing this on my own I didn't (couldn't?) fancy lugging huge lumps of timber around at the top of a ladder so I decided on a lightweight design with lots of cross-bracing. I'm very open to comments and suggestions on whether I'm doing it the right way - please!!

Cheers

Paul

(Edit - You've got me worried now Chris! After a bit of Googling I'm going to fix galvanised straps to the ends of the rafters where they meet the headers)


----------



## Mcluma (23 Jul 2015)

I'm a bit worried, as the roof structure does look light, especially for you in Scotland where you do get snow and high winds,

so yes cross beams are needed, the lower the better,

I wouldn't do the straps but 100mm coach screws (counter sink the head)

are you boarding the roof?


----------



## Paul200 (23 Jul 2015)

I wasn't going to board the roof but put a membrane down and counter batten with 75x25 timber Chris.

You're right that Scotland generally has snow but in the SW it's a bit of a rarity - we do get occasional strong winds but, again, not often. Our little valley is quite sheltered otherwise I would have considered a heavier roof.

I've already screwed straps onto every joist end - first thing I did this morning! But I will also go round tomorrow with coach screws - thanks for that - something else I've learned


----------



## Ransoman (24 Jul 2015)

I'ts looking good, Fantastic progress being made too.


----------



## Mcluma (24 Jul 2015)

Just make sure you overdue it a bit, as its harder to correct it later on!


----------



## Paul200 (24 Jul 2015)

Mcluma":3dtwlh6h said:


> Just make sure you overdue it a bit, as its harder to correct it later on!



Thanks very much for your input Chris. You've made me think twice about a lot of my design - and that's a good thing!

Having looked at a few 'off the shelf' garden buildings I'm pretty sure my design is now bomb proof by comparison - and about 60% cheaper :lol: 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Mcluma (24 Jul 2015)

Paul200":21iraqbx said:


> Mcluma":21iraqbx said:
> 
> 
> > Just make sure you overdue it a bit, as its harder to correct it later on!
> ...



Cheaper without doubt and what you have build sofar is excellent, just don't drop the ball and start cutting corners, i so much prefer the use of screws over nails, especially when doing stud work


----------



## Paul200 (24 Jul 2015)

Mcluma":2jhgu8ox said:


> Cheaper without doubt and what you have build sofar is excellent, just don't drop the ball and start cutting corners, i so much prefer the use of screws over nails, especially when doing stud work



Funny you should say that - on every stud wall I've built to date I've used screws for the same reason, but since I sold my tool shop I've had this gas nailer sitting around. This build is the biggest project I've attempted and I thought 'Why not? Might save some time'. But I've had a niggle at the back of my mind all the time - especially as the 90mm nails are not ring shanked.

Once this is done I've got a workshop to build so the nailgun may be shelved - my own space has to be done properly after all (hammer)


----------



## Paul200 (25 Jul 2015)

Collars are in, ceiling's up and a wall panel installed. Amazing how the whole structure stiffens up when the walls go in.







I decided to put the ceiling up before sorting out the roof because it's a lot easier to lay the insulation from above than below. All I need now is one good day weather wise to sort out the roof. In the meantime I've got seven Georgian sash windows to modify and make frames for. These were donated by a neighbour who ordered them some years ago and they turned up the wrong size - he's had them in his garage since. They're in excellent nick and, apart from the mods to turn them into individual top hung casements, just need cleaning and a fresh coat of paint. Hat off to the makers - even if they can't measure!

Had to take time out to knock back the bloomin grass - can't someone come up with a genetic mutation that doesn't grow :roll:


----------



## beganasatree (27 Jul 2015)

Hi Paul,
Thanks for the post,I thought that I was the only one who still used that word (SITOOTERIE)a good old Ayrshire word.
Have you tried watering the grass with alcohol???They say it then grows HAWF CUT.

PETER


----------



## Mcluma (28 Jul 2015)

Progress looks good


----------



## Paul200 (28 Jul 2015)

Cheers Peter & Chris

Progress has been zero for the last couple of days - constant rain sent me indoors to do jobs around the 'project' (sorry 'house'!) - I don't enjoy it half as much as the sitooterie!

I've put coach screws into all the rafter ends now and my next job is to install bolts through the collars and other cross-members just to beef it all up - thanks again Chris  I did consider putting another couple of ties across at a lower level (and I think you would probably advise that) but having looked at all the diagonals and struts up there (with my admittedly inexperienced but instinctual) eye I don't believe they are necessary. If I'm proved wrong I'll be the first to let you know mate!

Thoroughly enjoying this build and really glad I decided to let everyone see what I was doing and invite helpful comments - I'd recommend it to anyone.

The sitooterie's not looking too clever in it's rainwear though .......





In fact it looks a lot like the original tin shed - just without a tree on it! And that's kind of what we wanted to achieve.


----------



## Mcluma (28 Jul 2015)

it looks a bit sorry for itself


----------



## Paul200 (29 Jul 2015)

It does Chris - but watch this space......


----------



## Paul200 (6 Aug 2015)

Rain stopped play. That and having a house full of window fitters for most of the week - our cottage was bought 8 months ago in the knowledge that all of our windows needed replacing. Having seen what SW Scotland's weather can do to wooden windows we went off piste and had UPVC sliding sashes installed. Time will tell but can't fault them so far. And those few that survived 20 years of the worst that Dumfries and Galloway could hurl at them will be re-used in sheds, workshops and .... Sitooteries!

It's only when I sit down and write up what's happened that I realise quite how much has, haphazardly, been achieved. Being retired and working at my own pace has lulled me into thinking I'm getting nowhere fast. It's an eye-opener to be able to keep track of things on this WIP.

A rare dry spell allowed me to take off the big plastic rain hat, stuff the rockwool in and get a membrane on top.









In the meantime my ever helpful wife has been tidying up and painting the re-purposed Georgian sashes that were donated by our neighbour. Upside down offcuts of decking board make excellent sills.









These two were placed high up in the back wall of the building to provide a hide to watch squirrels and deer up the hill and the wall was then clad with 19mm boards.





Counter-battens on the roof are completed and the real bonus from our house window replacement, a pair of doors from a 'Juliet' balcony, have been fitted to the side of the sitooterie.





It's interesting how the different orientation of windows around our house has affected their survival - or not. These softwood doors have survived 20 years of weather by virtue of being ever so slightly sheltered by the angle of the house - compared to these .....





I really need to get a roof on now but my wife is clamouring for more work so I'll be building frames for the 1m square Georgian sashes that will become top hung casements - eventually.

Slainte!


----------



## Mcluma (6 Aug 2015)

Making good progress

Also, that's why a large roof overhang is so important


----------



## North Wood (7 Aug 2015)

The roof overhang running inline with the deck below is a nice detail, really brings it all together.


----------



## Paul200 (7 Aug 2015)

Thanks Chris. I saw your post on roof overhang after I'd cut mine to 200mm. Wish I'd seen it beforehand! 200mm is OK but 300mm would be so much better in our climate and I'll bear this in mind when I get round to my workshop. I also like your idea to clad the walls as an 'infill' between heavy section corner posts - it looks very nice.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Paul200 (7 Aug 2015)

North Wood":1k2kh8x0 said:


> The roof overhang running inline with the deck below is a nice detail, really brings it all together.



I came up with this design after weeks of doodling all manner of outlandish and 'arty' designs, most of which would have cost a fortune and been a nightmare to build. Simple is best and, with an eye to the fact that we live in a National Scenic Area, is probably all we could get away with! We wanted somewhere that made the most of the view and allowed us to spy on the wildlife without scaring them off. You will know all about the weather involved here North Wood - so if we were to 'sit oot' we would need to have a roof over our heads and it evolved from there. Dimensions were dictated by the existing concrete base and the sizes of the door and windows so, in the end, the design was made for us really! The heavy, agricultural look mimics the tractor shed that was here before and helps it blend with the landscape - everyone's happy! (And that reminds me - I need to take some photos from along the lane to see just how it blends in).

Slainte!

Paul


----------



## Penny (12 Aug 2015)

Any update on your Sitooterie?


----------



## Paul200 (12 Aug 2015)

Penny":33h2hdpe said:


> Any update on your Sitooterie?



Yep! Not much has been happening due to adverse weather, other priorities and people insisting on celebrating my birthday :roll: 

But over the last couple of days I've been working on some big old Georgian sashes. I'm attempting to turn them into top hung casements but they need a fair bit of refurb work and alteration beforehand. I've knocked them into shape and now my wife is doing the fiddly bits - filling holes/gaps, priming and painting - all the stuff I hate! I'll post pictures of these later.

In between working on the windows I've managed to nail up counterbattens and corner posts and clad one end.












Progress will be slow now because of the work needed on the windows but I will post updates as and when I have anything to post.

Thanks for your interest Penny.

Slainte!

Paul


----------



## Paul200 (14 Aug 2015)

Still working on the cladding - t'other end this time.





As this is the end of the building on the receiving end of most of our weather we decided that non-opening windows would be a more waterproof solution. This has made our job easier and speeded things up a tad.

My wife has been busy cleaning off the old flaking paint and filling cracks and holes....





Amazing what a coat of primer can do!





These should be ready to go in soon - in the meantime I'm working on the frames for the opening windows on the walkway side.


----------



## Paul200 (16 Aug 2015)

Spotted this wee critter when I went up to the Sitooterie today...





He was all of about 2 inches long from head to the tip of his tail and shouldn't have been out on his own. We've got three cats so I gently pointed him in the direction of safety and wished him luck!

Yesterday I managed to finish the cladding of the second gable end and started to board the ceiling under the deck roof..





I've been putting off the dreaded cutting up of the roof panels from the original tractor shed but the threat of UV degradation of the roof membrane spurred me on today. I hate using angle grinders, useful as they are, but once I got going it was surprisingly quick and easy cutting the panels to remove all the previous nail holes....





I end up with 95cm long panels, three of which I've fixed to the roof - not much but a real milestone for me!





I'm overlapping the panels 250mm top and bottom and wondered if anyone had any words of wisdom on this. The only reason for this is the finite number of free sheets I have to recycle, the restrictive length that I'm working with and how it all pans out given the area of the roof. Not something I've ever done before so I'm open to help on this - before I get too far!

Enjoying a well-earned drink and a glorious evening now. I think summer has remembered Scotland at last :lol: :wink: 

Slainte!

Paul


----------



## Paul200 (23 Aug 2015)

Progress has been slow(ish) lately. Depending on the weather I've divided my time between fitting the two end windows and cutting and fitting corrugated metal to one side of the roof.

The two windows are now in - making the end of the building subject to the worst of the weather - well - weatherproof!





The difference this has made inside is remarkable and I think we'll have a nice environment to spend lazy days in eventually.

The roof covering is pre-used wriggly tin sheets that I've cut down in order to lose the nail holes. This, in effect, becomes a wriggly tin tiled roof and involves a lot of cutting and a lot of fixing. And a whole load of head scratching when what I thought was a standard profile turns out to be at least three subtly different profiles that will only really match up on the edges. It's certainly kept me fit climbing up and down the ladder trying different sheets for size!





The main problem area is where four sheets overlap on their corners but I found that sitting on the join while fixing the Tek screws works a treat! We had a glorious day weather-wise today so I managed to finish the largest side of the roof quite quickly. Just the other side to get on with now!





We like the patchwork effect and it will be a shame to cover it in bitumen paint but it needs to be sealed. Shame.

Before I started today I remembered to walk up the lane and take a picture to show how the offset gable and long, shallow slope on one side of the roof was intended to mimic the lie of the land - I think it works and we're very pleased with how unobtrusive the building is generally.









I've had a quick look at the remaining roof sheets I've got to cut up and there aren't enough to finish the job so I've put the word out locally that I'm looking for more. I'll probably end up with far more than I need now!


----------



## Billy Flitch (24 Aug 2015)

Paul let me first say that I have really enjoyed reading your thread =D> . there are a couple of thing I would have done differently but that's all by the by and I don't mean that negative. For the sheets on the roof I can see you have done one side so maybe this will help you for the other side.Corrigated sheets always have a problem because you are trying to lay four sheets on top of each other in the corners, I`m trying to remember how I used to do it. I`ll try to say this so you can follow me, on the first row the first sheet is fastened on the bottom, Lets say the overlap from the 2nd row over the first is 6" (Keep that in mind)and we are starting from the right hand side of the roof. The second sheet in the first row is now cut from the top of the fist wave to 6" down so you have now cut the corner of the sheet Like a mitre and this wave overlaps the fist sheet on every following sheet on that row the top right hand corner is corner is cut of.

On the second row the bottom left hand corner is cut of the sheet so when it is fitted in the corner the sheets do not overlap but the mitres sit against each other and the next sheet in the row covers every thing and makes it water tight.
It may sound complicated but reality its not.

If there is a 3rd row to go on then the first sheet in the second row is cut just on the bottom left and then every sheet in the second row is cut bottom left and top right, opposite corners.

If you find it hard to understand just say so and I`ll walk through it with you. Good luck, Billy.


----------



## Paul200 (24 Aug 2015)

Hey Billy - where were you when I needed you!! That makes perfect sense - thank you. I think I got so wrapped up in the 'making it watertight' mindset that actually cutting bits off the sheets didn't even come into the equation. So simple  I expect you would have treated the rust before laying the roof too? (Just something that occurred to me last night!).

Glad you're enjoying it - I was starting to think no-one was interested - loads of views but no comments. Even an audience of one or two makes the keyboard bashing worthwhile!

I would be genuinely interested in what you would have done differently Billy. I may sound like I know what I'm doing but the reality is a wee bit different! I'm making it up as I go along, with the not insignificant benefit of having owned a tool shop for 20 years - all those trades peoples brains to pick! But still making it up nonetheless :lol: 

Thanks for your input mate.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Paul200 (24 Aug 2015)

We're having a water pipe laid to connect to mains water and I've been up the hill taking photo's so we can remember where the pipe is in future. While I was up there I took a couple of our sitooterie that give a different perspective - just thought people might be interested.









Slainte!


----------



## MickCheese (26 Aug 2015)

It looks like you live in a beautiful area. 

Enjoyed the build. Well done. 

Mick


----------



## Paul200 (27 Aug 2015)

Scotland's hidden gem Mick. Most people carry straight on to the central belt and the Highlands - turn left instead and you're in heaven! Well, we think so anyway :lol: 

Where you live ain't too shabby either - I used to cycle around Bucks a lot in my youth. There's some amazing countryside around London.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Bluekingfisher (2 Sep 2015)

'Turn left'? how far left? Castle Douglas/ Newton Stewart? or left still? Kirkcubrightshire? 

I'm from Girvan originally, you've done very well considering the rain fall this summer. At least you'll never have to worry about drought up there.

David


----------



## Paul200 (2 Sep 2015)

Kirkcudbrightshire David - near Gatehouse. I'm sure you're right about the likelihood of drought - but I don't think we've done too bad with the rain so far this year - hence my progress I guess. If we'd been worried about the rain we wouldn't be here, that's for sure


----------



## Bluekingfisher (3 Sep 2015)

It was just my crass attempt at humour Paul.

You are indeed in a beautiful part of the world, much of the focus on Scottish scenery is favoured towards the Highlands. If anyone was to take a day or two to discover Kirkcudbrightshire/ Wigtoshire they would, as you have done fall in love with the place. Although I would suspect that would not be in your interest. I suspect you much prefer the solitude and pace as it is.

I haven't been to Kirkcubright for 40 years or so. I played in a Girvan youth football team (league champions) and were invited to play a youth team in Kirkcudbright. They drummed us 11-0. I suspect they were a couple iof years older than us, but boy did we learn a lot that day. Is the football pitch still at an angle comparable with the foothills of the Andes? No excuse for the defeat just a memory I have.

David


----------



## Paul200 (3 Sep 2015)

Too right David - peace and quiet is a valuable commodity these days, if that's your thing of course. Even when we lived in Somerset and only came here on holiday we kept quiet about it - didn't want everyone to know! It had been our plan to sell up and move here for the last 20 years - our friends' reactions when we actually did it were priceless! Either they hadn't been paying attention or just didn't believe we'd do it :roll: One even more amusing thing though - we met a couple in an art gallery in Whithorn who had been close neighbours of ours in Somerset - they have a holiday home here and we never knew! They keep the secret too.....

The only pitch I know of in Kirkcudbright is Castledykes by the river - but that's flat. I'm not a local and we've only been here since December last year so not yet up to speed on local amenities - but we're getting there - and thoroughly enjoying the process  

Anyway - I have to get up the hill and put some more tin on the roof :lol: 

Slainte!

Paul


----------



## Mcluma (3 Sep 2015)

you have to be very careful about condensation, I wouldn't have done the tin roof, - just make sure you have plenty of ventilation underneath it


----------



## Bluekingfisher (3 Sep 2015)

I'm pleased you are enjoying your retiremenmt up there Paul, my own retirement is next year and we too have been deciding where to relocate to. Unfortunately SWMBO likes town life, so some form of compromise has to be made.

Anyway, I look forward to reading and viewing your WIP on the wshop.

Good luck with the roof

David


----------



## Paul200 (3 Sep 2015)

Thanks David - the roof's done!






So glad that's over - I'm not over keen on ladders - don't mind heights - hate ladders! Celebrated with a wee dram this evening.

Friends of ours up here in Galloway have a similar problem with town v country that has caused them to move down to East Anglia as a compromise. Think I'd just stay here on my own if it came to it - it won't - but I couldn't move away now.


----------



## Paul200 (3 Sep 2015)

Mcluma":hmzvw1dp said:


> you have to be very careful about condensation, I wouldn't have done the tin roof, - just make sure you have plenty of ventilation underneath it



We wanted to re-use the remains of the old tin shed Chris - if only to save money. I know what you're saying and I had doubts at first but there should be enough ventilation to prevent condensation. The sheets are open top and bottom and air can enter through each gable end through gaps below the barge boards (yet to be fixed). There's masses of room for air circulation between the roof and the ceiling on the 'shallow' side too.

There will be a problem with bug ingress because it's so open but I made a very early decision to not worry about the bugs - there are so many up here (a lot of which I've never even seen before) and they seem to get in everywhere, so you either live with it or fret about it! Maybe that's why whisky came about :twisted: I'm not complaining! :wink: 

I value and appreciate your input Chris and, of course, I'll report back on shortcomings this end as and when they arise (or not!).

Slainte!

Paul


----------



## Bluekingfisher (4 Sep 2015)

Pleased to see the roof is on Paul, least to ensure a water tight structure.

I know Chris was concerned about condensation, however I think you would encounter that with any material particulary as the humidity factor is so high in parts of Scotland. Ok perhaps a little more with a metal roof but ventilation is the key as you have already identified. The problem with roofs are, they can be a very expensive, and afterall this is a shed so perhaps not such a neccesity for perfection, although it looks good from here and I am sure it will outlive you with a little maintenance when required.

The dreaded midge was always a factor, everything else is harmless (apart from adders, which are in abundance , certainly in Ayrshire) unless of course you have a fear of 'beasties'. I don't know of a way to fully eradicate midge problems no matter what you employ, if you expell carbon dioxide they will find you. At least its only a few weeks in high summer you have to worry about them.. 

Have you much more to complete before you can use it or is the additional work mostly cosmetic?

David


----------



## Paul200 (4 Sep 2015)

It is just a shed and that's why we've cut costs where we could. I think Chris is a bit of a perfectionist (and that's something I can relate to so know exactly where you're coming from buddy!). But it is just a shed and we've had to be realistic with costs. The amount of wriggly tin left from the job should be sufficient to patch up the roof over the years but to be honest, it's old and therefore of such good quality, I doubt I'll need to. The timber I've used is treated Redwood, which has a longer lifespan than ordinary Pine

The bugs up here fascinate me. The most ridiculous is the Wood Wasp. My first encounter was terrifying - it sounded like a B52 was coming in to land, then I saw the dreaded yellow and black colours, the sheer size of the thing and the massive 'sting' on it's tail - and then it proceeded to navigate it's way forward by crashing into everything in sight! Crazy creature - and totally harmless, it turns out.

Don't seem to have much trouble with Midges here David. They're definitely here, and can sometimes get annoying, but nowhere near as bad as we've experienced in the NW. A neighbour has loaned us his Midge Magnet which we may fire up next year. These things pump out CO2, attract all the queens for about a mile radius and thus destroy the breeding cycle for the whole area - pretty impressive if it works!

All of the main construction work on the sitooterie is complete apart from the two side windows - which I will start today. I have yet to fit gutters and bargeboards, steps up to the decking and handrails. The inside will need painting once I've finished the walls. We already use it - we sat out on the deck till dark with a wee dram last night, thanking our good fortune. And one of my daughters has threatened to move in once it's done :| 

Slainte!

Paul


----------



## Bluekingfisher (4 Sep 2015)

:lol: Yep, you kick them out the nest then they wangle their way back in. I'm sure they will be good company for you if they loacte nearby, though not so near you become the resident baby sitter!

It sounds like you are past the finishing line with the work and only 'as and when work' required to make good and titivate to your personal tastes.

It looks too as though you have plenty of tree cover and located where the winter winds won't affect the structure too much, so a minimal amount of maintenance should see the building last a good few years.

david


----------



## Billy Flitch (4 Sep 2015)

Hi Paul sorry for being tardy with the reply to your request but I did`t want it to be seen as criticism because I think you have done wonders. Your right to keep control of the costs bearing in mind the use of the building. But I think Chris is right to point out the problems that can come with condensation. You being the man at the sharp end you can see just how much ventilation the roof will receive.

What would I have done different, well feel free to totally ignore any thing I say from this point on. You where quite right to place a lot of importance on the over hang at the eaves but I also place a lot of importance on the gable ends of any building. Here is a pic of a timber house I built and you can see in the three gables how I overhang the roof to through any water away from the building



.
A lot of builders just place a barge board against the gable and then call it a day and then the owners suffer later with damp walls and start spending money on getting shut of rising damp, a waist of time and money because its falling damp from the roof.
On the roof I deck the eaves and gables and in this case the porch and open areas from on top of the roof, no trouble with butt joints every thing is jointed from above and not seen from below no climbing up and down ladders no taking measurements just flop it on and nail.In the open spaces (ie the living room) I would just flop one plank the same thickness as the cladding, on top of the open spars and that would keep the top of the roof on one level.

The breathable roof felt is layed and i put a counter batten directly on top of each spar from eave to ridge then on top of this I place the roof battens every 50 Cm to take the weight of the steel cladding, not much weight there now but when the snow gets on top there will be. I add the counter battens because it improves the air flow over the roof and allows any leaks to flow straight of the roof, also when fastening the steel down it keeps the lag bolts away from the roof felt and stop any danger of penetration.
You can buy insect grills to keep wasps and such from nesting in the roof but if your OK with that then that's a saving.

When fitting the counter battens on the side one thing I do is take a trip along to the local sheet metal shop and see that they have sheets full of holes I get them to cut strips at 2" wide bent at 1"x 1" and then fit this to the bottom of the counter battens before the cladding is fitted. Why you may ask but you have already met one "Wee sleekit cow`rin tim`rous beastie" believe me there will be more, I don't mind them but its the noise they make that drives people crazy.

I only added all this because you said later you would be building a shop, any way Paul enjoy your sitooterie, it looks like a beautiful part of the country your in there.
Just thought I would show a pic to the back drop to my own garden taken earlier in the year. all the best Billy.


----------



## Paul200 (5 Sep 2015)

Cheers Billy. That all makes a lot of sense. I was already aware of the large overhangs - Chris mentioned it earlier here and is something I'll use when I design my workshop - unfortunately I was too far ahead with the summer house. Your counter-batten method is something that occurred to me at the design stage - but I couldn't find any examples of it's use so I discounted it. I've since seen someone on here use it and now you're telling me about it! (Note to self - trust your instincts).

The timber house looks very tidy - nice job. I'm guessing you do this for a living. All of my knowledge and 'experience' is second hand from tradesmen that used my tool shop - but I'm getting there!

Nice view from your place Billy - I think we all need open space in our lives. I certainly do. Thanks very much for taking the time mate - it's appreciated and will be acted upon (hammer) 

Slainte!

Paul


----------



## Bluekingfisher (7 Sep 2015)

I particularly like the US style of house building (timber clad) perhaps not ideal for our damper climes but they do look twee.
I have built my back garden workshop on a similar ( but smaller ) vein with a large overhand with vents. If I remember, I will post a piccy or two.


David


----------



## Paul200 (9 Sep 2015)

I'd like to see your pictures David. Is that 'log cabin' style or southern states, ornate style? I like both but I'm a sucker for those old southern houses with the filigree metalwork around the balconies :roll:


----------



## Bluekingfisher (10 Sep 2015)

Paul,

Perhaps I "bigged" my shop up a little. just a 22mm T&G boards laid on 4 x 2 studs. then lined with 18mm WBP ply. I painted it so not to cause not too much of an eye sore for neighbours ( and of course us).





















David


----------



## Paul200 (10 Sep 2015)

That looks great David. There's a lot of detail work there - really impressive and a good sized space. My original thoughts for my proposed workshop were to use the same 'rustic' cladding as the sitooterie, but you've given me food for thought now - especially as it will be sited near the house. Thanks for sharing.

Slainte!

Paul


----------



## Bluekingfisher (10 Sep 2015)

Thanks for the kind words Paul,.

I would however have liked it a tad bigger (oh -err) particularly head height as I am 6'3". However, I have what I have due to planning etc etc, although it is my intention to have one more suited to my needs and wants when next we relocate. 

David


----------



## beganasatree (12 Sep 2015)

Hi Paul,
I have just got up to date reading your W I P .It is coming along very nicely and I have picked up lots of pointers from it.I have often wondered which part of the S.W.you are in,I thought Wigtonshire but now I know better.the Midge Magnet does work but it takes a week or so before you have the full benefit from it.I hope that you made good use of the good weather that we have had of late as it looks set to change.

Peter


----------



## Paul200 (12 Sep 2015)

It changed Peter! Absolutely persisting down here from the very early hours. The hole we dug under the house for our mains water pipe is - under water!

We have been taking advantage of the weather by mainly getting out and about in the glorious countryside around here. I know I should have been concentrating on the sitooterie but, to be honest, it was starting to become a chore. I was beginning to feel as if I was back at work again and that's not why we came here. Beside that there's always plenty to do keeping the greenery in check and splitting logs ready for the winter.

We have made some progress though. The Boss has been busy painting windows, I've made the frames for them (very simple softwood frames with a sill) and the 'walkway' side is now clad up to halfway. Guttering has been installed and bargeboards nailed on. Lucky horseshoe also in place. I'm not in the least bit superstitious but our old house has horseshoes everywhere and even a big old key that was found cemented in the wall - apparently to ward off evil spirits - so just to be on the safe side I'm quite happy to continue the tradition :wink: 






Not much of the recent work is very photogenic so no more photo's I'm afraid. I'll try to put that right next week.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Paul200 (13 Sep 2015)

Had an unexpected bonus weather-wise. The last couple of days have been showery rather than the wall-to-wall rain forecast so we've got a bit more done and been able to take pictures.

The fascias, guttering and downpipes were done last week - but here's some pictures.









The downpipe on the 'uphill' side was routed underneath the building to exit on the 'downhill' side to prevent the ground becoming boggy against the side of the concrete base.









No rush at the moment but I will be digging a channel down to the burn, running through the garden lower down the hill, to take the rainwater away properly. It will be filled with gravel.

In between showers today I've made a test fit of the window frames and completed the cladding around the window reveals - and above.









Also managed to get the ceiling of the walkway boarded.





I still have to board the ceiling of the deck end and, while I wait for the frames to be painted, I'll get on with cladding the inside walls with OSB. It's really starting to come together now and we're looking forward to getting the inside painted and installing furniture. The wildlife is already playing ball - we had a brief visit today from one of our red squirrels while we were inside having our lunch. He sat on the edge of the deck sheltering from the rain  Couldn't get a picture but I'll do my best next time!

Slainte!

Paul


----------



## n0legs (13 Sep 2015)

Looking great Paul =D> 
I like the down pipe idea :wink:


----------



## Paul200 (13 Sep 2015)

Thanks n0legs. The route of the pipe wasn't part of the original plan but I noticed how boggy the ground became on that side after the roof went on and was draining onto it unchecked. The old concrete base is quite deep (we think the original tin building was a tractor shed - so it would need a good floor) and water is trapped behind it so it made sense to divert it away.

Nice to know we're on the last leg now :lol: 

Slainte!

Paul


----------



## Paul200 (18 Sep 2015)

Couldn't wait to post this lot of pictures. We're actually on the home straight now =D> 

At the start of the week I finished boarding the ceiling over the end deck and finished it off with barge boards and another of those little diamond shaped, apex-finishing-off jobbies. This wasn't as straight-forward as it looks because I had to fit boards around the two collars. Is it just me or do other people struggle to transfer the orientation of cuts onto the workpiece in front of you? I didn't make any mistakes but it gave me a headache :?





The next job was to fit the windows and their frames, all nicely painted by the Boss. This was a much simpler exercise. The windows are hinged at the top and simply sit flush onto the front of the frames, which are set back into the reveal giving approx. 5mm gap all round apart from the tops - which are overhung by cladding. Anything more elaborate would have been a waste of effort because even sideways rain hasn't penetrated too far under the overhang so they only needed to be draught proof.













At last (today) I got around to the one job I've been looking forward to - the railings around the edge. I haven't been able to do this until now because it's been useful being able to just hop up or down from the deck while the main construction work has been going on. So although there is still a lot of finishing work to be done internally this job really has been a milestone and the end is in sight.









And, of course, it now looks very much like the original Sketchup I posted on day one which, it surprised me to realise, wasn't actually too long ago.





Cheers all - I'm off for a beer  =P~


----------



## Charlie Woody (20 Sep 2015)

Looks great, well done!


----------



## Paul200 (20 Sep 2015)

Thanks Charlie. Working out here in the middle of nowhere and with just a modicum of experience it has helped a lot to have this forum as a reference point. It's good to know that people will take the time to help out and congratulate a complete stranger  

It's not finished yet though - so I'll keep posting so long as you all keep looking.

Have a great weekend

Paul


----------



## Paul200 (27 Oct 2015)

Slight Return.

I've been busy with other things lately but took advantage of the glorious Autumn weather we're enjoying to finish off the external work on the Sitooterie.

One small step for man.......





and another one...........





The second step will, at some time in the future, also form the top step of a walkway to the burn that runs through the garden lower down the hill - which is why it's so deep.

I've also finished closing off the eaves today. Just need to get some deck oil on the steps and then I'll be inside trimming around the windows.


----------



## Mcluma (28 Oct 2015)

Looks very nice

any shots from the inside?


----------



## Wildman (28 Oct 2015)

you have done an excellent job and should be proud of what you have achieved. Well done.


----------



## Paul200 (28 Oct 2015)

Mcluma":239yw4gg said:


> Looks very nice
> 
> any shots from the inside?



Thanks Chris

Afraid I can hardly get in to take pictures! We're drastically short of storage space because of work we're doing on our house (we bought a project!). The Boss has finished painting the walls and I still have to line the window reveals and pin on some architrave (more painting - she loves it really :wink: ).

I'll try to get up there to tidy up and see what I can do next week - but there's not much to see really.

Thanks again for your input buddy


----------



## Paul200 (28 Oct 2015)

Wildman":byxhtbbj said:


> you have done an excellent job and should be proud of what you have achieved. Well done.



Wow - thank you! Very nice of you to say so. There are plenty of things I would do differently with hindsight though :? I've started making a list!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Myke (28 Oct 2015)

Looks lovely! I have very much enjoyed reading this and watching a building appear! Congrats


----------



## Bm101 (28 Oct 2015)

As a newcomer here its nice to see some of these threads in their (near) entirety, feels a bit like cheating though reading them through all at once! Really nice build Paul. Looks great and in a stunning spot it seems. Don't forget, everyone has 20/20 hindsight, it's the foresight we all need glasses for sometimes. 
First place we owned was a complete refurb and apart from taking a wall out and plastering/ gas I did it all on my own. For example I did a timber deck when I landscaped the back garden. All the screws were finished in the same direction. Really. Spent so much time on that place getting it to a near 'perfect' finish and the only one who noticed? Me. I've calmed down_ a lot _since then lol. 
Maybe you shouldn't be so surprised people are complimentary so don't make that list, enjoy the results. Maybe with a glass or two of your preferred tipple if you get a nice evening. :wink:


----------



## Paul200 (28 Oct 2015)

Thanks guys 

Bm101 - I know what you're saying. My perfectionist tendencies drive my wife nuts but even I have calmed down, as you say. Life's too short mate! And I'm in the right place for my preferred tipple or three!

The list is more a 'lessons learned' thing - ready for my next project ;-)

Slainte!

Paul


----------



## Bm101 (28 Oct 2015)

Good man. Well in that case fair play! Cheers! 8) 







Regards, Chris


----------



## Paul200 (4 Dec 2015)

Just some pictures of the inside for the record. Excuse the mess - it was actually a lot worse! Managed to find some second-hand cane furniture locally (5 minutes away!) which will go nicely with the pub table just as soon as we sort the rest of the mess out.

Still haven't lined the windows and it probably won't get done until the Spring now. But who's rushing


----------



## blackrodd (4 Dec 2015)

An excellent Sitooterie there, Must admit 'tis the first I've ever seen, and looking very bright and snug inside too!
Regards Rodders


----------



## Paul200 (4 Dec 2015)

blackrodd":1g01qg8f said:


> An excellent Sitooterie there, Must admit 'tis the first I've ever seen, and looking very bright and snug inside too!
> Regards Rodders


Thanks Rodders. It's just a summer house really - Sitooterie is a brilliantly descriptive name given to it by the natives of my adopted home. From Ayrshire to be exact - according to my man on (about) page 2 

Glad you like it - we do


----------



## Bm101 (4 Dec 2015)

Very nice! I think you've done a great job. Done nice work on the interior too Paul. Enjoy it with that dram or two. Cheers!


----------



## blackrodd (4 Dec 2015)

Paul200":3c9211n0 said:


> blackrodd":3c9211n0 said:
> 
> 
> > An excellent Sitooterie there, Must admit 'tis the first I've ever seen, and looking very bright and snug inside too!
> ...



Ayreshire is a nice place, I worked in Mauchlin about 5 years ago, near the train station site, all granite houses.
Rodders


----------



## KevB (4 Dec 2015)

Great work mate and all on your own as well  =D> 

I'm so jealous of all the lovely looking wood and fancy membranes etc being used on this site haha :mrgreen:


----------



## Paul200 (4 Dec 2015)

KevB":48y2wdr2 said:


> Great work mate and all on your own as well  =D>
> 
> I'm so jealous of all the lovely looking wood and fancy membranes etc being used on this site haha :mrgreen:



:lol: We're surrounded by wood here and have to pay proper money for it. Wish I had access to the no money kind :lol:


----------



## KevB (4 Dec 2015)

Paul200":32yshbh4 said:


> KevB":32yshbh4 said:
> 
> 
> > Great work mate and all on your own as well  =D>
> ...



haha nice comeback mate :mrgreen:


----------



## n0legs (4 Dec 2015)

Looks great Paul, I hope you enjoy it =D>


----------



## Billy Flitch (6 Dec 2015)

Top man Paul =D> =D> =D> Looking the business first class mate.


----------



## Paul200 (7 Dec 2015)

Billy Flitch":eitkiddm said:


> Top man Paul =D> =D> =D> Looking the business first class mate.



:lol: Cheers Billy - you're a star :lol: 

And thanks for your help mate - invaluable for my next project (hammer)


----------



## Mcluma (7 Dec 2015)

Very nice

Do you have heating in it?


----------



## Paul200 (7 Dec 2015)

Mcluma":21nsjm3m said:


> Very nice
> 
> Do you have heating in it?



Thanks Chris. No, no heating at the moment - but I'm toying with the idea of a log burner in the corner opposite the door (last picture - the bit with no window on it). Don't want to pay silly money though so I'm keeping my eye on local sales sites etc. We've got free access to all the hardwood logs we could ever use from the wood behind us - might as well make the most of it! I quite fancy sneaking up there with a good book, a bottle and a box of matches 8)


----------

